# Earthquake Raises Ship from Sea floor.



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Updated:2007-04-28 02:53:47
Quake Raises WWII Ship From Sea Floor
AP
WELLINGTON, New Zealand (April 28) - Wreckage from a World War II torpedo boat was tossed up from the sea in the Solomon Islands after a powerful 8.1 earthquake hit the area in early April, an official said Friday. 


Solomons' Graveyard

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Jay Waura of the National Disaster Management Office said the explosive-laden boat was exposed when reefs were pushed up 10 feet above sea level by the April 2 quake, which caused a devastating tsunami in the western Solomon Islands that killed 52 people. 

The Solomons' coastline is still littered with decaying military wrecks from World War II, including the torpedo patrol boat commanded by U.S. President John F. Kennedy. 

"My team members believe that this boat could have been one of those U.S. torpedo boats such as the famous PT-109, which the late U.S. President John F. Kennedy had served aboard during the war," said Waura. 

Kennedy's boat was sunk by a Japanese destroyer in the Blackett Strait in August 1943 off Gizo, the main town of western Solomon Islands. The Solomons' main island, Guadalcanal, was the scene of fierce World War II fighting. 


Earthquake Rocks Solomons Islands



Waura said people on Rannonga island showed his team the wreckage sitting on dry ground. 

"We were amazed by this finding, as previously this wreckage had long been sitting under the sea and rusting in peace without anyone knowing about it," New Zealand Press Association quoted Waura as saying. 

Only the boat's hull with its deadly cargo of explosives remained intact, he said. 



Waura said a Solomon Islands Police Force bomb disposal unit would be sent to the island to safely detonate the explosives. 

Kennedy was a lieutenant in the U.S. Navy serving in the Pacific when his PT-109 was cut in two by the Japanese destroyer. Two crew were killed, but Kennedy and the vessel's other survivors clung to the wreckage before swimming to a nearby island. The experience earned Kennedy the Navy and Marine Corps Medal. 

Wreckage from PT-109 was found in 2002 by shipwreck hunter Robert Ballard, who also found the Titanic as well as other notable sunken ships.


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

One of the many marvels of Mother Nature plus copping our own back in the face generations later and a presentation of our history all in one.
Actually very exciting stuff, thanks for posting John, hope the media pick up on it or have they missed it already
Cheers
Ted


----------



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

After reading this I was wondering if there was a rather large earthquake between NZ and Panama what it may bring up. 

All those ships and their beer drinking crews. What a site it would be. Empty Barclay and Harp plus others cans for miles.

And no doubt on other busy shipping routes it would be the same.


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

wonder what the quake in the Channel unearthed yesterday. According to the folks in Folkestone, though, smoke-stacks were falling down and not being dredged up ;-))))


----------

